

Apple lifts block on combo 30-pin+Lightning charging accessories - doublextremevil
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/12/apple-lifts-block-on-combo-30-pinlightning-charging-accessories/?comments=1

======
guptaneil
This exact same article is already on the home page right now.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4954796>

